# The Rat died



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Driving by a local car dealership where they had a picket set up with the giant Rat. Only problem was the generator died and there was 5 or 6 guys trying to hold up the Rat


Pictures ........... ya gotta take pictures!!!! :laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

you are talking to one of the most technology illiterate people out there, I do however know you have to keep gas in a generator


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Driving by a local car dealership where they had a picket set up with the giant Rat. Only problem was the generator died and there was 5 or 6 guys trying to hold up the Rat


I'll bet they were..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> Driving by a local car dealership where they had a picket set up with the giant Rat. Only problem was the generator died and there was 5 or 6 guys trying to hold up the Rat


They probably forgot what they were there for. Is is kind of metaphoric... or oxymoron- ish, with the union supporting a "RAT".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ​


The one second from the right may look a little young in the face but she has the body of a 12 year old....................It's a joke.


----------

